# Suggest Anything! DOS BATCH file asking



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I am deploying a batch file over a network, and I need the batch to ask which file to delete. I need the user to type in their username or their username.pwl and it will delete the pwl file. I can point it to the directory previously, so that isn't a problem, just have it say something like Type your username now and press enter, or type your username followed by .pwl (No space between) and press enter

*ANY SUGGESTIONS AT ALL WILL BE A GREAT HELP!*

Thanks,
J.S.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Also, is there a way to make a file read-only through a batch file or DOS?


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Literally, what I am asking for is some way to record a user entered entry and enter it later as a command automatically.

J.S.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Have a look at these articles for the user input :
http://www.ericphelps.com/batch/samples/samples.htm

Making a file read-only in a batch file can be done with the ATTRIB command


----------

